# 5 cyl cams



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

What passes for a performance cam in a 10v motor? Were there any old carbed 5 cyls that might have had a big cam? What are the options, how much, where can I find? This is for a race motor, probably starting with at 2.2 or 2.3. Thanks!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (angusmf)*

Are you going 10V, 20V, NA or Turbo? Many people use the 10V NA cam in 10V turbo applications, it has different specs that actually benefits the turbo engine.


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (PerL)*

Oh, duh. Yeah, that would have been useful info. 10v, NA. Thanks.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Are you going 10V, 20V, NA or Turbo? Many people use the 10V NA cam in 10V turbo applications, it has different specs that actually benefits the turbo engine. 








I thought is was NA engines benefit from using a turbo cam. But, the turbo cam is the same as the late NA cams (N series, NF/NG engine)...


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (duandcc)*

I think he was referring to cams like the Blau-sport 272, the likes of which is typically used for NA tuning. However, the 10v turbo can actually see power gains as well.
Other ideas.
Schrick, Elgin, Cat all have multiple grinds. Remember that you can use any 8v VW grind on a 10v cam billet (with appropriate lobe centers of course) and there is tons of research and lots of experience with various profiles on the 8v. 
[edit] for a race motor, the Blau grind is WAY too mild. Go Elgin or Cat and go solid lifter, you can get a WAY larger profile cam ie: Cat offers a 324/324 with 13.00 mm lift on solid lifter


_Modified by Haiku Master at 8:42 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## angusmf (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (Haiku Master)*

Sorry to be lazy, but do you have links for any of those suppliers?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_I think he was referring to cams like the Blau-sport 272, the likes of which is typically used for NA tuning. However, the 10v turbo can actually see power gains as well.

I meant using the NA cam in turbo applications, but it could be that the Euro cam from the early 5E engines is different thant the US-spec cam. I havent bothered to check part numbers tho.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (angusmf)*

http://www.catcams.be 
http://www.schrick.com/english/index.php
http://www.elgincams.com/











_Modified by Haiku Master at 10:40 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_http://www.catcams.be 
http://www.schrick.com/english/index.php
http://www.elgincams.com/








_Modified by Haiku Master at 10:40 PM 12-19-2003_


He heh.
Good one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (Meaney)*


----------



## turbonera2 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: 5 cyl cams (Haiku Master)*

I sent a stock cam to crower cams http://www.crower.com for a regrind. They did a custom regrind for my cam in any spec i desired. I talked to Ned Richie from IA and he informed me that a 282 deg cam and a 15 deg timing advance would get a 10v 5cl alot more power in mid to top end. I did this to my 4kq without any reguard to what else it would do to normal drivability and reliability. 
It did make the car noticably quicker but it idled horrible. So what my father and I had to do was actually disconnect some sensors and set the fuel mixture manually to get the right tune! It took a bout 2 weeks of tuning and driving to get right! 
We ended up disconnecting the o2 sensor and the altitude sensor (which did northing) and the car idled and still runs ok. I have to give it some gas on start up or else it will sputter. 
The only other things I did to make a performance differnce was a stebro exhaust system with a cat by-pass pipe (crazy loud), and a simlple air box mod and high flow filter. That will help your 5cyl easily walk all over other 10v NA 4kq's. This is of course considering your car is in great running condition and has no prior problems! 
But if I didnt have round the clock Audi support from family members, I would definatly get a 272 deg, and adjust the idle, CO mix, and timing there ONCE and leave it! I have been in a 10v with a 272 and its really really nice!


----------

